# Tests complete, now what?



## Buttongirl14 (Oct 25, 2013)

Over the last month I've had day 2 blood test, HSG and day 21 blood test and OH has done his second semen analysis. What will happen now? 

Any ideas how long it will be before we're contacted by the hospital, will it be with the results or to book an appointment to discuss the results? 

Frustrated and impatient!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hi 
you don't mention your age - it could be a factor..

i went to the nhs for help and they gave me some blood tests and a hsg... then kept me waiting months to see a consultant to discuss the results... it was very stressful to me to have to wait, i was already 41, i was expecting them to explain the next stage of my treatment but was completely shocked when they told me they wouldn't help me at all and that my only way forward would be to pursue private ivf treatment. the bit that leaves me fuming is that my GP could have told me 6 months or more earlier that i would be in that situation.... basically they wasted 6 months of my life at a time i could not afford to waste it.

do not under any circumstances trust the nhs they couldn't organise a fire in a match factory. chase them up and get the information you need. By all means wait for treatment if you are young enough but make sure you understand what you are waiting for, and do not blindly assume everyone is acting in your best interests. The treatment through the nhs isn't a problem but the communication is appalling don't get left like i was waiting for treatment that is never going to happen. 

getting private treatment is straightforward but expensive. If you're getting on a bit like i am, time becomes crucial... 

good luck.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

and i had tried phoning the hospital while i was waiting around but was fobbed off by receptionists...looking back i wish i had pestered a GP to help intervene but at the time i was very stressed and foolishly trusting 'the system'...


i should have asked my gp straight out
1) what is the age limit for ivf treatment in this area
2) given my age what are the chances of my getting pregnant without ivf
3) i'm waiting for results..i need someone to explain the timescale for the treatment i can expect, i need to know i am waiting for treatment not just waiting to be told we can't/won't help you.
4) can you directly contact the hospital/consultant on my behalf and a) speed things up or b) get information from them as to how i can best proceed while waiting...

5) what other information is available, what do i need to know about treatments available?
6) is there anything about my blood test results (if available) that suggest it is urgent i get treatment?


----------



## Buttongirl14 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks goldbunny, I'm 26 so age is not so much of a factor for me. I just want to know what's going on. How long do you think I should wait for a letter? A friend said if I've not heard in a month to get in touch with the hospital, but a month seems like a long time to wait for test results. I don't know!


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Buttongirl,

Hi thought I'd share my experience - hope it helps!

I also had tests done through NHS. Really, what I am presuming has happened (what I experienced) is your GP referred you to the hospital. You were then contacted by the 'Fertility Clinic'. If so, I waited approximately 6 weeks for an answer i.e consultation at clinic.

Too be honest I think it is dependent on how busy your particluar clinic is.

For intial testing I got told 6-10 weeks for PRE CONSULTATION but I struck lucky and was offered an early cancellation.

I know how you feel, 1 month to us is forever, but 1 month to NHS is nothing! Trust me!

PS it may be worth you chasing your GP as they also get results, but then again it depends when reports are typed up and shipped out! You can just call and ask receptionist if there is anything new received from said hospital - thats what I did.

Hope you hear soon

Holly


----------



## Buttongirl14 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Holly, yeah we were referred through the GP to fertility clinic. 

We'll have to wait, just frustrating because we want to know what the next step is! 

Thanks for your information!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

buttongirl just ring the hospital if you want to. you can just ask.. worst they can do is not have the information you need... best case scenario they can at least tell you if a letter has been sent out yet or when you can expect one. it's better to ask than sit around worrying. if nobody can tell you anything press your GP to find out so at least you have some idea.


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Unfortunately where the NHS and IVF is concerned you do have develop a great amount of patience!!! Something even after 2 years I'm still learning to do!  

We were initially referred to the Andrologist at our Fertility clinic (following initial tests at our local hospital) and we waited approx 4weeks for appt, 4weeks for extra tests and then 4weeks to discuss results. When I was referred into Gynaecology for a HSG (had already had bloods done) I waited a couple of weeks for the appt and then had HSG done a week later to coincide with my cycle but then had to wait 12weeks for a follow up appt with the Gynea consultant so it can vary even within the same hospital.

But as gold bunny said there is nothing to stop you enquiring just be prepared for a wait between appts. Another thing you can do is check your entitlements for your area either via your GP or your local CCGs website, they should have a fertility policy. When we got our results through we already knew our CCG didn't find treatment so we're prepared for it, but it would have been a shock otherwise. Some also have minimum or maximum age limits, BMI restrictions etc so it is worth finding out earlier rather than later. Luckily our CCG later reinstated funding so things do change all the time.

Good luck for the future xxx


----------



## Buttongirl14 (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I know it's only been a week since the blood tests. So, we will just have to be patient I think. But I might inquire about the policy like you mentioned. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Buttongirl14 (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi, just wanted to say that we've had the results from the clinic and all seems ok. OH's count was normal (yay!) and we're going to be prescribed Clomifene. So I just need to sort that out and actually have a visit from AF and then we're good to go. Fingers crossed. x


----------

